# best cure for DP so far



## Shubham (Jun 20, 2012)

i had Dp for four months now and i have tried almost pretty much everything but i was just able to control my unending thoughts but my condition of Dp never improved no matter what but then i remember about a thing which heals emotional numbness but that is actually best cure for Dp as many people who are reading this if have gone in depth to research might know that it's best cure is EMDR but there is another form of EMDR which works better and has just ended my derealisation in just two days it's called WREM the site given below explain how to do it the site say do it every three days but i recommend to do it every day and also do it a lot http://www.ufoinfo.com/news/wrems1.shtml


----------



## Harsha (Jun 6, 2012)

Shubham said:


> i had Dp for four months now and i have tried almost pretty much everything but i was just able to control my unending thoughts but my condition of Dp never improved no matter what but then i remember about a thing which heals emotional numbness but that is actually best cure for Dp as many people who are reading this if have gone in depth to research might know that it's best cure is EMDR but there is another form of EMDR which works better and has just ended my derealisation in just two days it's called WREM the site given below explain how to do it the site say do it every three days but i recommend to do it every day and also do it a lot http://www.ufoinfo.com/news/wrems1.shtml


Dats seems good method thanx man


----------

